# What Should the Hawks Draft If



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

¿Whats should the Hawks do if get the first pick overall ? Select another SF ? i dont think thats the answer but Pass on Rudy, ?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If you can get something good in a trade for Rudy, then it should at least be considered. I think the number one prospect right now is LaMarcus Aldridge and he actually fills a need! There don't seem to be any PG's worth a high slot in this draft.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd suggest a trade down for Rajon Rondo or Daniel Gibson. The Hawks need a PG bad, and Rondo could bring leadership to the table. Gibson could trigger a fast break.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hawks should pick any decent prospect that can have interior presence... with both of their drafts.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

master8492 said:


> Hawks should pick any decent prospect that can have interior presence... with both of their drafts.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.

I think that if you actually look at this season, and look at why Atlanta has lost so many games. More often than not, it is because a lack of defense in the post and no rebounding. That's why I keep saying that a PF/C is more of a need than a PG, but people just don't listen.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

A Point Guard!!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking.
> 
> I think that if you actually look at this season, and look at why Atlanta has lost so many games. More often than not, it is because a lack of defense in the post and no rebounding. That's why I keep saying that a PF/C is more of a need than a PG, but people just don't listen.



Andrea Bargnani 

Andrea even if he has a girl name Looks like a interesting prospect i havent seen much of him but hes there a player i like a lot is

Tiaggo Splitter


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I don't know.. To me, they seem more boom/bust type of prospects while with Aldridge I think is more of a sure thing but I dunno.

The thing about Splitter is he has been in mock draft's the last four years, and I'm not even exaggerating. He has, and then he pulls out. So that raises flags to me. Bargnani just seems like the token Euro who always gets hyped. I don't want to judge him already just based on where he's from, but it happens every year..


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah, I don't know.. To me, they seem more boom/bust type of prospects while with Aldridge I think is more of a sure thing but I dunno.
> 
> The thing about Splitter is he has been in mock draft's the last four years, and I'm not even exaggerating. He has, and then he pulls out. So that raises flags to me. Bargnani just seems like the token Euro who always gets hyped. I don't want to judge him already just based on where he's from, but it happens every year..


I believe the reason why he pulls out is because of his waive clause with Tau Vitoria is too big and some teams dont want pay that. But i mean with the euros is always a risk but if they can become a new Pau or Dirk i think worth the risk


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Brooklyn said:


> Andrea Bargnani
> 
> Andrea even if he has a girl name Looks like a interesting prospect i havent seen much of him but hes there a player i like a lot is
> 
> Tiaggo Splitter


Well, Andrea in Italy is a boy name! 

He's much more than an interesting prospect... believe me!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Comparison to Dirk eh? How's his shooting?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

thekid said:


> Comparison to Dirk eh? How's his shooting?


Bargnani has a nice stroke from downtown and from the middle. Moreover has a high and fast release on his jumper so he's virtually unblockable... Nowitzki still has a better shoot but Bargnani is quicker and faster than Dirk... his 1st step is unheard for a 7-0!

Look at this clip: http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd5/94287/Bargnani.avi :banana:


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

Think about how much better the Hawks would be with Chris Paul right now....

Paul, Johnson, Smith, Harrington seem like it would make a good future


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JFizzleRaider said:


> Think about how much better the Hawks would be with Chris Paul right now....
> 
> Paul, Johnson, Smith, Harrington seem like it would make a good future


I see a team that would be an 8th seed this year, and never get past the first round.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I see a team that would be an 8th seed this year, and never get past the first round.


Exactly! Why can't people see that Atlanta took Marvin becaue he has franchise player potential? If Atlanta had taken Chris Paul, they would likely be better this year. How about in the long run though? As good as Paul is playing as a rookie, he's got some limitations to his game that makes one believe he won't be a franchise player. Marvin doesn't have those limitations. Atlanta can get a solid point guard to run their offense down the road. The chance to get a franchise player like Marvin Williams may not have come again. Plus, had Atlanta taken Chris Paul, those that criticize them for not taking him would be criticizing them for passing on Marvin Williams and his star potential.


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd say draft Aldridge, Hawks desperatly need interior presence and Zaza isn't cutting it on the defensive end. I also like Rondo but he doesn't have much of an outside shot. Hawks may also be able to pick up a PG in Free Agency though I'm not really aware of quality PG's available. If Aaron Bruce (Baylor) declares I say get him in the 2nd round. He's from Horsham (near my joint) and has been tearing it up.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm more interested in what our position will be in the 2007 draft. 2006 has no superstars available imo and I'd be more willing to trade it to another bad team for for an unprotected 2007 and another pick. Though knowing the Hawks luck Oden either wouldn't declare or we'd get the #2.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Burn said:


> I'm more interested in what our position will be in the 2007 draft. 2006 has no superstars available imo and I'd be more willing to trade it to another bad team for for an unprotected 2007 and another pick. Though knowing the Hawks luck Oden either wouldn't declare or we'd get the #2.


LaMarcus is the guy for 2006 period. Trade early pick for a future pick is a big risk.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Yeah, it could also give us 2 shots at Oden though. I just don't want to see some team like Portland get him the way Orlando got Dwight. Hawks have earned a superstar with consistent bad play for several years. 

If Aldridge can be that guy than so be it, but I haven't seen that out of him.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

KB21 said:


> Exactly! Why can't people see that Atlanta took Marvin becaue he has franchise player potential? If Atlanta had taken Chris Paul, they would likely be better this year. How about in the long run though? As good as Paul is playing as a rookie, he's got some limitations to his game that makes one believe he won't be a franchise player. Marvin doesn't have those limitations. Atlanta can get a solid point guard to run their offense down the road. The chance to get a franchise player like Marvin Williams may not have come again. Plus, had Atlanta taken Chris Paul, those that criticize them for not taking him would be criticizing them for passing on Marvin Williams and his star potential.


The question is can Marvin coexist with Josh Smith (and Josh Childress) and will they ever get the chance to play the most of their minutes. I think Billy Knight should go with the Pat Riley approach and come down to coach this team he had created.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

master8492 said:


> The question is can Marvin coexist with Josh Smith (and Josh Childress) and will they ever get the chance to play the most of their minutes. I think Billy Knight should go with the Pat Riley approach and come down to coach this team he had created.



I think Childress can hanlde the SG, Now its a tricky one But see who develops better Marvin or Smith and Trade the other for a big man or a PG in someway, Yeah its a long shot But theres te option is there


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I dont know, I kinda see Josh Smith already as a SF/PF. He already defends the opposing team's 4 the majority of the time, and has ton of power. His only problem is he has no post moves, but on defense he is the PF.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I dont know, I kinda see Josh Smith already as a SF/PF. He already defends the opposing team's 4 the majority of the time, and has ton of power. His only problem is he has no post moves, but on defense he is the PF.


True, But also i think he's not strong enough. I mean hes very atlhetic, But hes only 6'9, 225 lbs Maybe its enough (Bosh 6'10, 230lbs) But how u said his post moves are limited.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm not talking about size, just the way he plays the game. He has a power game, while Marvin is a pure-bred small forward. I thought Josh was up to 240, anyways?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I'm not talking about size, just the way he plays the game. He has a power game, while Marvin is a pure-bred small forward. I thought Josh was up to 240, anyways?


Well i follow NBA profile dunno how updated is, And i dont understand your point about the way he plays But he may not be strong enough for some PF. aka Elton Brand. But maybe he can be AK-47 type of player.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah, I don't know.. To me, they seem more boom/bust type of prospects while with Aldridge I think is more of a sure thing but I dunno.
> 
> The thing about Splitter is he has been in mock draft's the last four years, and I'm not even exaggerating. He has, and then he pulls out. So that raises flags to me. Bargnani just seems like the token Euro who always gets hyped. I don't want to judge him already just based on where he's from, but it happens every year..


Not saying that Aldridge wouldn't be the way to go but Bargnani is different than the usual Euro pics that get hyped. He has some stats to back it up.

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BWZ

He gets regular playing time in the toughest league after NBA and averagin 9/2.5. In Europe the vets play and a young player getting this much responsibility really reflects to his skills. He really is goo and I have no reason to doubt that he'll succeed in NBA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Brooklyn said:


> I think Childress can hanlde the SG, Now its a tricky one But see who develops better Marvin or Smith and Trade the other for a big man or a PG in someway, Yeah its a long shot But theres te option is there


You mean Childress at backup SG?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

WTChan said:


> You mean Childress at backup SG?


Yeah Unless We keep playing JJ at PG


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wouldn't it be better if the Hawks drafted a PG and had JJ play SG? Childress can be traded.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Wouldn't it be better if the Hawks drafted a PG and had JJ play SG? Childress can be traded.


Yeah, But i dont see any major PG in this draft.

Somethin that i post before was draft a PG and see who develops better Marvin or Josh Smith and package one of them with Childress for a big man.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well that's going to take at least 4 more years to find out.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

master8492 said:


> Well that's going to take at least 4 more years to find out.


I mean its not like theres any player that can make any major impact in the Hawks in the next three years and Wait dont hurt anyone.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm all for Aldridge for the Hawks. He's a legit big man, fills a need for them, and has a ton of potential to work on. If they draft another SF/SG...


----------

